# need new crappie spots



## crappiehunter (Jan 7, 2013)

hey everyone I'm new and I posted in the wrong spot but I found the right one. I just wondering if anyone knew of any good crappie spots that I can get to off the bank my boat is down right now for repairs so its my only option. I had been fishing around Bluff springs but I have not been able to pull any out of these lakes. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Off the bank spots for crappie are virtually non existent in Pensacola. You might get lucky with 1 or 2 fish but it wont be worth your wild. Not only that crappie fisherman lips are wired shut on their spots.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't bother with the Backwater River. FWC told me that the insect population on the BW is not enough to support Crappie!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

DE...I always thought crappie ate minnows primarily.....eh, what do I know....


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

And that's exactly what I said!!! Go figure. I've Crappie fished all my life using minnows in the Fall & Winter and small jigs in Spring & Summer. NEVER used an insect...


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 7, 2013)

i was kinda thinking about trying Blackwater but almost my whole life has been Escambia river. but thanks DE cause now I won't waste my time at Blackwater I guess ill just have to wait till the boat is back in the water so I can go exploring


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I haven't tried but I hear that Crappie are plentiful all over Hurricane Lake in the Backwater River State Forest over near Munson, FL. Others on this forum may agree...


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> I haven't tried but I hear that Crappie are plentiful all over Hurricane Lake in the Backwater River State Forest over near Munson, FL. Others on this forum may agree...


their is crappie in hurricane but they got there through natural ways but bear has been stocked with crappie so it would be better to target them in bear. if you got a ala license you could go up to open pond the water is so far down up there you can cast in into 15+ feet of water off the bank and tear up some slabs also that place has no limt on crappie so they are thick in there. you can get minnows from a bait shop on hwy 29 and nine 1/2 mile rd he's got the red one's


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

PF: Where is Open Pond???


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

its in the conecuh state forest just below andalusia AL not too far but not too close from pensacola either. Worth the drive. If you know where karack lake is you just keep headed north on that same road and you will see open pond rec area on the right once your in AL


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*What about Beck's Lake?*


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

BananaTom said:


> *What about Beck's Lake?*


i crappie fished it only a couple times by boat. Now that you mention it their are some good bank spots but that place kicked my a$$ everytime. I fished it incomeing tide ,peak of the moon phase ,right before a cold front the works and came back with nothing. im not giving up though there's good fishing in their


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

perdidofisher said:


> i crappie fished it only a couple times by boat. Now that you mention it their are some good bank spots but that place kicked my a$$ everytime. I fished it incomeing tide ,peak of the moon phase ,right before a cold front the works and came back with nothing. im not giving up though there's good fishing in their


I know a good bit of backwater spots with crappie but there's no way to get to them with out a boat.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I was planning a trip to lake talquin at the end of the year I was just trying to find something to tide me over till then. thanks everyone for the tips.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Go to Talquin in February or when they're in prespawn. The bite is awesome.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> *What about Beck's Lake?*


I've caught a few in there, but I wasn't exactly crappie fishin. Every now and then I'll toss a little tube jig in a hole while bream fishing in there. Every one I've caught at Becks has been a slab though...10"+. I don't know how well you could do from shore though. Not a whole lot of access, but there is about a hundred yard stretch that's fishable.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I think ill nominate February to be crappie month. I'm gonna give them hell for 30 days. Its almost time to hit the super secret locations.


----------

